# Input on 70's Mercier



## bcapp (Nov 4, 2010)

So I came across this the other day: http://iowacity.craigslist.org/bik/2436677914.html

Met the guy, rode it around for a few minutes. I was massively impressed from the ride, everything worked like a dream, and the only question I have for you (the knowledgeable) is this: is this worth it? I can't seem to find much about old Mercier bikes. Comparatively, this seems to blow my 70's era motobecane straight out of the water in the way it rides and the impression I got from its handling, but I'd like to see if anyone else has some sort of feedback. As it stands, I think it's a helluva deal. Please advise.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here are some thoughts...*



bcapp said:


> So I came across this the other day: http://iowacity.craigslist.org/bik/2436677914.html
> 
> Met the guy, rode it around for a few minutes. I was massively impressed from the ride, everything worked like a dream, and the only question I have for you (the knowledgeable) is this: is this worth it? I can't seem to find much about old Mercier bikes. Comparatively, this seems to blow my 70's era motobecane straight out of the water in the way it rides and the impression I got from its handling, but I'd like to see if anyone else has some sort of feedback. As it stands, I think it's a helluva deal. Please advise.


If you want a retro ride, meaning down tube shifters, a very cool group that would ebay for at least half or more than half of the selling price, then yes... IF

-The frame fits you well
-You have looked over the frame and feel sure no rust exists as best as you can tell anyway
-You may need to update simple things like cables, chain, bar tape
-Are the tires clincher or tubular? Tubulars require some user experience or to replace you will need another couple hundred to invest
-You want an old bike
-You don't want a modern dual shifter/lever control system (modern shifting system)
-You have at least one wool jersey in your closet

Looks like a cool old bike, racing level back in the day. Post on the Retro forum for more input. The new Moto name has nothing to do with the old Moto's. Though the new Moto's are a great deal for the money.


----------

